# GT Borrego geklaut



## Tina2903 (8. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

gestern Nacht wurde in Gütersloh mein Fahrrad geklaut - ein dunkelgrünes GT Borrego. Falls jemandem von euch ein solches Rad über den Weg läuft, meldet euch bitte bei mir. Das Bild unten ist aus dem Internet - mein Rad hat gerade Griffe und hinten eine dunkle Felge, Rest passt in etwa. 

Danke euch und viele Grüße
Tina


----------

